
Most claims in software development are unjustified - tuukkah
https://medium.com/@a.j.kaijanaho/most-claims-in-software-development-are-unjustified-f0640acc8389
======
streetcat1
No they do not. OO is based on set theory for structure and finite state
machines for behavior.

It all boils down to the material that we work with, which is a discrete
digital machine.

~~~
xkapastel
OO is definitely not based on anything like set theory or finite state
machines. OO has no formal backing, but it's often integrated with basic type
theory in languages like Java and C#.

